# Carano v Cyborg set



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

for August 15 - as announced on Showtime - hope this one lives up to the hype - First Female Super Fight of MMA :thumb02:


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

Now the only question is what weight will they be fighting at. I dont want to see another women's fight when one doesnt make weight.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm pretty sure they can both make 160, so I'd say schedule the fight for 150 and when neither of them makes weight it gets changed to a catch-weight fight at 155.


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

aerius said:


> I'm pretty sure they can both make 160, so I'd say schedule the fight for 150 and when neither of them makes weight it gets changed to a catch-weight fight at 155.


So why not just schedule the fight at 160? That is my exact gripe. I dont want to see fighters not make weight. The are supposed to be professionals. They should make weight.


----------



## Randomus (Apr 30, 2009)

It would be classic to see *both* fighters miss weight! 

Can't wait to see this fight, and I'll likely be there in person!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

It's going to be fantastic to see Cyborg's boner when she's watching Carano weigh in.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Weight*

First, I don't think Cyborg looks that much like a guy. Second, I think it should be at 145 since Carano has made that weight every time she's weighed in and Cyborg should take this fight seriously and make the weight or pay the consequences!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Woman's Championship*

And besides I just read that that fight is going to be a woman's championship at either 145 or 150 so both of them better make weight or else forfeight the title to the other regardless of results.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This fight will ruin womens MMA, they have the top two womens fighters in the division and both have been running through the competion building towards this fight but the problem is its the climax of womens MMA with nothing left on the horizon once it finally happens.


----------



## powerbomb91 (Nov 11, 2008)

carano all the way


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

yea, there better not be any of that "we have womens issues" because that can't make weight. 

If the women want to be taken serious in the sport, it's time they make weight like the men do....no excuses.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> This fight will ruin womens MMA, they have the top two womens fighters in the division and both have been running through the competion building towards this fight but the problem is its the climax of womens MMA with nothing left on the horizon once it finally happens.


Yeah, I agree. But it's going to be on anyway, so I might as well enjoy it right?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Just not enough female fighters to form a division. You'll have the odd show here and there. Seriously don't want to be seeing a heavyweight division for the love of goodness!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Future of Women's MMA*

There have been a few good women's MMA matches in the last few weeks so this match is not the climax of women's MMA. Second, women's issues is not an excuse cause I'm used to working with girls who have to constantly make weight in college wrestling. But this is definately going to be a good fight and more women's fights should continue from here.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I think Cyborg will murder her.


----------



## powerbomb91 (Nov 11, 2008)

pipe said:


> I think Cyborg will murder her.


..........let hope not... we would all agree that we would rather loe to se gina 100 times more than we would like to see cyborg>


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Good match*

Regardless of who wins, its going to be a good match. Both of them are going to come in and come in swinging! Sparks are going to fly!


----------



## powerbomb91 (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah i guess your right im pulling for gc


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm pulling for Cyborg here.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I want to see them beat each other bloody with a knockout at the end for good measure. Doesn't really matter which one.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*That is certainly true*

You are definately right! It is going to be a good match and it doesn't matter who wins!


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

pulling for the chick


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Looks like it's going five rounds...



> *Carano/'Cyborg' to Go Five, Five-Minute Rounds*
> By Jake Rossen ([email protected])
> Thursday, June 11 4:02 pm PT
> Five Ounces of Pain has learned that Strikeforce’s Aug. 15 women’s title bout between Gina Carano and Cristiane “Cyborg” Santos will go a full five rounds.
> ...


http://sherdogblog.craveonline.com/blog/2009-06-11


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This is great. I'd love to see them get the full five minutes that they've been asking for as well.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't wait to see these hard working ladies duke it out.

5 minutes. sweeeeeeet!


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

J.P. said:


> I'm pulling for Cyborg here.


:bye02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Full Championship Match*

It's great that this match is going five rounds except its going three minute roundsso at the most this match is going 15 minutes. In other words its going as long as a regular length guys match. So two other championship matches that night wouldn't have problems with scheduling conflicts. May the best woman win the title!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I know Cyborg is a badazz, having trained and still training at Chute Boxe and surviving, but I truly think Gina has a ton of heart and strengths as a fighter that are just beginning to emerge.

Probably her only distinct disadvantage is that she's not married to another MMA fighter who could help her "train" at home a lot.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Gina's private life*

Gina Carano's private life is her business! She hasn't found the right guy for her yet and that's not necessarily a disadvantage. She's still a young woman and she has a few more years of good fights left before she should consider getting married and popping little convictions out! Hehehe!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Gina Carano's private life is her business! She hasn't found the right guy for her yet and that's not necessarily a disadvantage. She's still a young woman and she has a few more years of good fights left before she should consider getting married and popping little convictions out! Hehehe!


You're quite right. I just can't stop thinking about how beautiful her and Amir Sadollah's kids would be, if they hooked up.

For all we know she has found the right guy, she's just intelligently keeping her relationship off the radar.

Either way I'm so excited to see her fight again.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Another Xtreme Couture Couple?*

Wait, do Gina and Amir both train at Xtreme Couture? Cause if they do then that is actually a possibility!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Wait, do Gina and Amir both train at Xtreme Couture? Cause if they do then that is actually a possibility!


I think I heard that they did, but that was awhile ago, so I'm not sure if it's still the case.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Gina is not a slut*

Well I'm sure that if Gina got involved with someone it would be a serious relationship and not a one night stand. She just is not the slutty type! (Though I'm sure there are thousands if not millions of guys out there that wish she were.)


----------



## cmbutts6263 (Jun 17, 2008)

yep, Cyborg hasn't made weight in her last two fights....she claims it was "women problem"....oh its a women problem alright! She's 23 years old and doesn't even look like a woman!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Cyborg two fights ago*

Wait, I thought Cyborg made weight two fights ago at 148 with EliteXC.(weird weight classes no?)


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

cmbutts6263 said:


> yep, Cyborg hasn't made weight in her last two fights....she claims it was "women problem"....oh its a women problem alright! She's 23 years old and doesn't even look like a woman!


She's only 23? She must have a little sun damage.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Cyborg's looks*

No sun damage, just he wrong genes for a woman. Carano on the other hand got all the right ones from he mama!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm sure Gina's mom is hot, although I've never seen her. Her dad looks like he was good looking back in the day.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Mr. Carano*

I think he was some sort of athlete. He might've been in the NFL but I can't remember off hand.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> You're quite right. I just can't stop thinking about how beautiful her and Amir Sadollah's kids would be, if they hooked up.
> 
> For all we know she has found the right guy, she's just intelligently keeping her relationship off the radar.
> 
> Either way I'm so excited to see her fight again.


Oh for crying out loud.....Amir:confused02:wa ha ha ha ha ha ha. I hope this kid gets owned in the ufc. no offense I just dont care for him. All hype for this kid:sarcastic12:
easy swpthleg im not saying your opinin is wrong just saying i dont care for him


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Amir*

I have to agree that Amir is overhyped. He really shouldn't have won the Ultimate Fighter but CB made a mistake and @#%^ happens. He'll probably end up like Kendell Grove and have to struggle to stay in the UFC!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> I have to agree that Amir is overhyped. He really shouldn't have won the Ultimate Fighter but CB made a mistake and @#%^ happens. He'll probably end up like Kendell Grove and have to struggle to stay in the UFC!


@#%^ happened twice.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*I remember now*

Right, forgot about that!


----------

